# I wish to complain about site managment!!!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just look at this!
Esp the attachment at the bottom! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128715.msg1904296#msg1904296


Ya Beggers


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw its soooo wrong hunny aint it ? 

hope they take notice of your very serious complaint chick 

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Redcap made me do it


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Pure class Tony     

Good job we know Dizzi is up for a laugh    

Ahhh life is never dull on this site is it?

Awwww Dizzi Wizzi


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The really scary thing is she looks quite good!

C~x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwww Dizzi, so cruel... but oh so funny


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hilda really suits your hair do...SORRY!

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It brightened up my awful morning So thank you  

Very Cleverly done Tony 

~Dizzi~


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

love the photo dizz  - I know what you look like now - are you bringing the rollers!!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

am sorry Dizzi my lovely but that made me chuckle  

  to u


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know who my friends are !

Suzy be carefull when uploading photos of yourself


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh dear Dizzi......


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know !

If I diddn't like my fairy so much I would use it as an avatar!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow Dizzi, stunning pic!  
He's a monkey isn't he our Boss-man 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Sades, I am not quite so pale . . . .


----------

